# Jr xs3 pro



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

who out there has one and what do u guys think about them compared to the other radios out there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

It looks pretty cool.


----------



## sharkman (Oct 28, 2001)

I have one, I like it alot. Really comfortable and easy to program. All 30 channels at your finger tips.
Receiver is really small and compact/low weight. The only smaller one I have seen is the helios.


----------



## rc-addiction (Sep 15, 2004)

I have one and i think it is well worth the money. Easy to program looks great, easy to get used to.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

You don't buy a radio because it looks cool.looks don't make it work. buy one that is know to be a well performing radio. But It is a good radio for the buck. beat's buying crystals.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i agre im stuck between a cuple of radios this is the one i think is the best it looks cool too but that is beside th point


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

The features look nice, but I think the color makes it look kinda cheap. I'd prefer it in black. Actually, C/F would look pretty cool. I saw a futaba 3pk in a mag that was c/f and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

I have the XS3 (non Pro) and I really like it. It has all the features I need and many more!


----------

